
Every Bitcoin Electrum wallet since 2015 is insecure, update now – explanation - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2018/01/07/be-your-own-bank-every-bitcoin-electrum-wallet-since-2015-is-insecure-update-now/
======
davidgerard
tl;dr JSON RPC server on localhost with wide-open CORS; any web page you go to
could have stolen your coins. Publicised by Tavis Ormandy.

